# Making an ISO with Nero....?



## manomina (Jul 6, 2006)

I opened Nero, selected ISO, and selected the files and created a CD. It was not an ISO but just like the original directory. I then saved the screen as an ISO, but that did not do what I was expecting. 

I have a CD that autostarts but I cannot install it on my hard drive. I then copied the CD to a directory in hopes I could just access it that way, but no. I was told I had to create that as an ISO and I couldn't figure it out reading Nero's help pages. Any info on this?

Thanks!


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

To create an iso file in Nero, open to the compilation window, then click the drop down arrow next to your drive at the top and choose image recorder. Or click recorder in the menu, choose recorder and choose image recorder. Drag the CD's contents into the compilation window as normal. Somewhere in the save process after this, make sure you save as an iso as nero defaults to saving an image file in it's own .nrg format.


----------



## Mott The hoople (Nov 12, 2006)

Burning ISOs made easy...

Go here http://www.terabyteunlimited.com/utilities.html download... Burn CDCC...


----------



## MysticEyes (Mar 30, 2002)

manomina said:


> I opened Nero, selected ISO, and selected the files and created a CD. It was not an ISO but just like the original directory. I then saved the screen as an ISO, but that did not do what I was expecting.
> 
> *I have a CD that autostarts but I cannot install it on my hard drive. I then copied the CD to a directory in hopes I could just access it that way, but no.* I was told I had to create that as an ISO and I couldn't figure it out reading Nero's help pages. Any info on this?
> 
> Thanks!


I don't think creating an ISO in Nero will help. Explore the original disc and look for a setup file and click on it.


----------



## snookemx (Oct 16, 2006)

Making iso's with winRAR is the easist way to do it. All you do is create a file called name.iso and double click it. Then winRAR opens you can add files.


----------



## manomina (Jul 6, 2006)

Thanks for everyones input. I'll check it all out.


----------



## manomina (Jul 6, 2006)

I actually created an ISO, but everytime I clicked on it, it would take me back to the Nero page.....is there something I need to download to view them?


----------



## snookemx (Oct 16, 2006)

If your doing what i said, right click it and select add to winrar archive.


----------



## DCM1519 (Mar 8, 2005)

I created many coasters with Nero and Easy CD Creator until I discovered two freeware programs that make it very simple. They are CD BurnerXP Pro and Deepburner. Not even one coaster after switching to them. I still do use Nero and Easy CD Creator, just not for this task.


----------



## Moby (Mar 19, 2002)

> I actually created an ISO, but everytime I clicked on it, it would take me back to the Nero page.....is there something I need to download to view them?


Read Mystic Eyes post above. 
You can already view the contents of the iso - they are the contents of the CD you created it with. It is not an iso file you want to install the contents of the CD. An iso file will just create an identical copy of the original CD, on another CD. That is why Nero opens when you click on it. Ready to make the CD.
Look for the setup file on the original CD and double click it.


----------



## CouchMaster (May 26, 2003)

If you make an ISO file then all you have is a copy of what ever is in the file. To make it bootable you have to burn the ISO to another CDR as an image using Nero - and that CD should boot up and run.


----------



## manomina (Jul 6, 2006)

I will look into this. I was thinking that if I had the ISO and stored it on my hard drive, then I would be able to click it and open it as the same as popping in the CD and autoruning it. I didn't see a setup file, but never looked real close. I will look at it this weekend and see if I can't get it to work.

Thanks for all the feedback.


----------



## manomina (Jul 6, 2006)

I installed Alcohol and my ISO worked the way I wanted it to. It was the darndest thing.....

Thanks!


----------

